# Fuel filter replaced, ECM control not resetting fuel filter tracker.



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

ECM Control?

Are you resetting it via the steering wheel buttons?


----------



## chevyguy75 (Oct 13, 2018)

stupid question........ are you using your blinker arm to manually reset the computer?


----------

